# Wild camping in Ireland.



## 94225 (May 1, 2005)

Here is a good link for wild camping in Ireland.
http://www.campsitereview.com/forum/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=5&TopicID=129&PagePosition=1


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Just what I was looking for thank you


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Do not bother looking for wild spots in Galway they have height barriers everywhere , must not want motorcaravan folk spending their money in that area!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We go to Ireland a lot and from experience, wild camping is very much frowned upon. There are notices on some of the campsites warning against it. I know a lot of people do do it but the Garde will move you on. It is possible the travellers have ruined it for all.


----------

